# Livery near Red Lodge, Suffolk or nearby



## misskk88 (20 May 2014)

Hi all

Just wondering if anyone can recommend any yards in Red Lodge, Suffolk, or surrounding areas such as Kennett, Kentford, Chippenham, Mildenhall, East side of Newmarket?

Looking for Assisted or Part livery, as I work away some days and require the odd day of full livery. Cannot afford full livery on permanent basis. Looking for somewhere with all year turn out, suitable riding space/school etc. 

I have looked at the following but are either too costly or not ideal: Slade Farm Burwell, Pond House Stables- Soham, Woodlands Stables- Mildenhall.

I have tried contacting Barrow Hall Stables- Barrow and Rosewood Stud- Chippenham, but struggling to get a response!!

Would also consider a stable/field on private land if there is anything nearby! My budget is tight, but the ones I like the look off just have not got back to me. frustrating!

Does anyone know of anywhere else to contact, or have anything on offer? A tidy, reliable and polite horse and owner awaits!


----------



## druid (30 May 2014)

What was wrong with the ones you've seen? (might help us locals to point you in other directions)


----------



## misskk88 (30 May 2014)

Just either I get no response to voicemails/emails, or they offer the wrong services as to what I need- they aren't as flexible as I would require. I need somewhere that can support with assisted/part livery (potentially DIY if en route to work or back, which is in Risby). Some days of full livery required due to work diary (maybe once or twice a month).

My budget has halved since change in financial circumstances, hence moving from full to assisted/part/diy. I have contacted rosewood, who have no spaces at present, fenning farm (who do have spaces but out of budget and slightly out of my location), woodlands, two private yards whose spaces are now full, Barrow Hall Stables (who have DIY, but assisted has to be worked out between other liveries, through YO/YM...). Have also tried to contact grove farm who I had a response from, but I believe there are very few horses there (will consider them though so contacting again for more details). I looked for a number and email for herringswell stud (cant find one), white star stables (cant find number or email), and contacted north star dressage which is part of rosewood- no response!!!

I would love it if I could find a yard who can help... but I know not all of them are online or have websites! If anyone knows of a spare stable and field going anywhere at all, I would greatly appreciate it, as I know private yards wont necessarily market themselves in the same way that the livery yards/schools will 

I have been at the same place many years- so maybe am being a tad fussy, but the yards I am keen on and are in budget, are all taken at present (rosewood and two private yards). Have asked to be put on waiting lists!


----------



## druid (2 June 2014)

Pinewood Stud might fit into your criteria, although I don't know what they cost.


----------



## FellOutOfFavour (2 June 2014)

Mole valley farmers in Bury St Edmunds have quite a few livery adverts on their noticeboard, so may be worth a trip if you've not already looked there. 
Would Horringer be too far? There is a place there with a board outside advertising livery just as you are coming out of Horringer towards Bury.
I can sympathise as decent livery yards are so rare in the area - that is why I am not at a yard almost half an hour from home!


----------



## tonitot (2 June 2014)

Don't go to Pinewood Stud, PM me if you want to know why. It is hard to find livery around here :/

There's Four Seasons in Little Bradley, not sure if it's too far away and think they may now be full but you could ask, looks a nice little place and I'd be there if I could afford it!


----------



## druid (2 June 2014)

tonitot said:



			Don't go to Pinewood Stud, PM me if you want to know why. It is hard to find livery around here :/

There's Four Seasons in Little Bradley, not sure if it's too far away and think they may now be full but you could ask, looks a nice little place and I'd be there if I could afford it!
		
Click to expand...

Could you pm me too please? Currently keep my lot privately but had considered moving the one I'd like to get to and about here!


----------



## tonitot (2 June 2014)

druid said:



			Could you pm me too please? Currently keep my lot privately but had considered moving the one I'd like to get to and about here!
		
Click to expand...

Will do that now


----------



## horselover88 (3 June 2014)

tonitot said:



			Will do that now 

Click to expand...

I would like some details regarding Rosewood, if this is ok? Will PM you 

Thanks.


----------



## horselover88 (3 June 2014)

tonitot said:



			Will do that now 

Click to expand...

Sorry, I mean Pinewood!


----------



## Laafet (3 June 2014)

Rosewood does have spaces, they email us to tell us they had last week, they hadn't got space the week before though.


----------



## misskk88 (4 June 2014)

Thanks for the update RE rosewood. Will have a look 

I would appreciate details regarding pinewood too if that's ok?

I didn't think to look at notice boards in any horse/farm shops.... I know my mission for the weekend!


----------



## Busybusybusy (11 June 2014)

Also worth going to dawns tack box near matalan in bury, they might know of livery yards in the area. Where do you live in relation to Risby?


----------



## misskk88 (12 June 2014)

Hi busybusybusy, have pmd you


----------

